# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  αναβαθμιση απο vdsl 50   σε 100

## darkrangergr

καλησπερα,σε λιγο καιρο ληγει το συμβολαιο μου και σκεφτομαι για αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα .η καμπινα που συνδεομαι ειναι του οτε.θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν υποστηριζει η γραμμη μου την 100αρα λογω αποστασης ?Εχω την δυνατοτητα να ζητησω profile 35b σε 100αρα?

----------


## dslsub

> καλησπερα,σε λιγο καιρο ληγει το συμβολαιο μου και σκεφτομαι για αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα .η καμπινα που συνδεομαι ειναι του οτε.θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν υποστηριζει η γραμμη μου την 100αρα λογω αποστασης ?Εχω την δυνατοτητα να ζητησω profile 35b σε 100αρα?


Την 100αρα εμπορικά θα στην δώσουν αλλά αυτή θα πιάνει 66Mbps και όχι παραπάνω σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του μόντεμ.
Αξίζει να πάρεις το πακέτο για 11Mbps παραπάνω;

----------


## darkrangergr

Προφανως δεν θα αξιζει,  απλα ρωταω αν μπορω να ζητησω να με συνδεσουν σε γραμμη 200αρας 35β ωστε να φτανει το σημα σαν 100αρα.

----------


## dslsub

> Προφανως δεν θα αξιζει,  απλα ρωταω αν μπορω να ζητησω να με συνδεσουν σε γραμμη 200αρας 35β ωστε να φτανει το σημα σαν 100αρα.


Σε αυτή την απόσταση νομίζω το 17α και το 35β ταυτίζονται σε ταχύτητα οπότε δεν θα κάνει διαφορά.
Έχω δει και κάποιες καμπύλες περί αυτού.



Όταν βρίσκεσαι στα 700 μέτρα κάπου, βλέπεις ότι οι καμπύλες συγκλίνουν.

Εσύ πρέπει να βρίσκεσαι ακόμα παραπάνω γιατί οι καμπύλες του γραφήματος είναι χωρίς vectoring.

----------


## darkrangergr

Καταλαβα,οποτε καλυτερα να το αφησω ετσι οπως εχει για να μην γινει χειροτερα η γραμμη  :Very Happy:

----------


## dslsub

> Καταλαβα,οποτε καλυτερα να το αφησω ετσι οπως εχει για να μην γινει χειροτερα η γραμμη


Άφησε το ναι, το μόνο που ίσως βοηθούσε αν έχει καλό σήμα 4g η περιοχή σου είναι το υβριδικό που συνδυάζει dsl και 4g :headscratch: .

Για το αν είναι καλό το σήμα 4g της vodafone δεν γνωρίζω πολλά, καλύτερα να ψάξεις σε κάποια άλλα νήματα να πάρεις μία εικόνα.

Βέβαια κοστίζει παραπάνω από το απλό dsl.

----------


## stefkon

> καλησπερα,σε λιγο καιρο ληγει το συμβολαιο μου και σκεφτομαι για αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα .η καμπινα που συνδεομαι ειναι του οτε.*θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν υποστηριζει η γραμμη μου την 100αρα λογω αποστασης ?Εχω την δυνατοτητα να ζητησω profile 35b σε 100αρα?*


Όχι, κάτσε εκεί που εισαι.
Μόνο οπτική αν βάλεις θα πας παραπάνω.

----------


## grsaint13

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο νήμα, το γράφω εδώ:

έκανα πριν λίγο τηλεφωνική αίτηση για αναβάθμιση από 50 σε 100. Μου είπαν ότι λόγω αναβάθμισής των συστημάτων τους ( :Razz: ), η μετάβαση μπορεί να πάρει και 30 μέρες, γι'αυτό και μου έδωσαν 2 μήνες απεριόριστα δεδομένα σε κινητό vodafone. Με ενημέρωσαν επίσης για αλλαγή ρούτερ.

Εσύ darkrangergr, σε τι φάση είσαι;

----------


## darkrangergr

προς το παρων τιποτα.

----------


## darkrangergr

καλησπερα,για να μην ανοιξω αλλο θεμα θα το γραψω εδω.συμφωνα τα στατιστικα της γραμμης ειμαι σε fast path καθως D (interleaver depth) = 1 0 .πως μπορω να δω αν ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το g.inp? στο πρωτο hop πιανω 18 ping (πριν το update tou ρουτερ 14).ο γειτονας που εχει cosmote εχει ενεργο g inp  και πιανει 9 ping.και οι δυο παιρνουμε απο το ιδιο box και καμπινα του οτε.

- - - Updated - - -

πηρα τηλεφωνο και ρωτησα.τελικα εχω g.inp ενεργοποιημενο.. cosmote 9 ms -vodafone 18ms(14 με παλιο update) .

----------


## aitos

αυτο για την αναβαθμιση του συτηματος 



μου το πανε και μενα και με επιασε πανικος  :Smile:  ....οχι παιδια λεω οταν γινει και δεν γκρεμιστει το συμπαν να το κανουμε  :Smile:   :Smile:   παρεπιμπτοντως μπορει να μου πει καποιος που ξερει ποσο απεχει το ρουτερ μου απο το καφαο γιατι νομιζω ειναι στην διπλα πολυκατοικια !!

----------


## geoavlonitis

Το καφάο είναι πολύ κοντά σου σίγουρα, πιστεύω κάτω από 50μ. Επίσης η καμπίνα είναι Vodafone, έτσι; Με attainable στα 260Mbps σημαίνει προφίλ 35b.

----------


## aitos

> Το καφάο είναι πολύ κοντά σου σίγουρα, πιστεύω κάτω από 50μ. Επίσης η καμπίνα είναι Vodafone, έτσι; Με attainable στα 260Mbps σημαίνει προφίλ 35b.


ναι ναι voda ειναι και 35β ..........μου ειπανε οτι σηκωνει 200 αρα αλλα δυστηχως ατυχησα καθως δουλεψε δυο βδομαδες τον σεπτεμβρη που περασε και μετα κρεμασε ....μετα απο αρκετους ελεγχους μου ειπανα; οτι φταιει ο χαλκος που ειναι παλαια η περιοχη ( αμπελοκηποι ψηλα) τωρα οταν περασει το διμηνο της αναβαθμισης θα προσπαθησω παλι και βλεπουμε  :Smile:

----------


## geoavlonitis

Έχεις πολύ καλά στατιστικά για να μη δουλέψει. Πιθανόν το θέμα που είχες τον Σεπτέμβρη να λύθηκε.

----------


## aitos

> Έχεις πολύ καλά στατιστικά για να μη δουλέψει. Πιθανόν το θέμα που είχες τον Σεπτέμβρη να λύθηκε.


nai μου ειπανε οτι κανανε και εργασιες στο δικτυο αλλα ξερεις αν δεν παει καλα θα εχω ρεζερβα στο κινητο κανοντας το hot spot και και οχι σταθερο τηλεφωνο ....θα με κυνηγησουν οι δικοι μου !! αν ειμουν μονος δεν με πειραζει αλλα ηδη τους ειπα οτι εγω εφταιγα που εκανα αναβαθμιση  :Smile:

----------

